# ZZP Performance 1.4 Bypass valve spring



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey guys i just wanted to let you know that as of now i replaced the stock spring in my 1.4 and i have to admit it sounds way better then before. i also have an AEM air intake in it so that also helps it sound better. before the spring swap it was still pretty quiet. i do recommend having a buddy to help you since when it's time to put the spring in home you can have them hold it in position while you screw it in place. this is not a performance mod but just something to help make driving more fun. just so you know the gold spring is the zzperformance spring. they look the same but it felt a little stiffer then the stock one


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ve had mine for a week but still haven’t installed it. How noticeable is it? I also have an intake, does it make the blowoff on the intake louder?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lui said:


> Hey guys i just wanted to let you know that as of now i replaced the stock spring in my 1.4 and i have to admit it sounds way better then before. i also have an AEM air intake in it so that also helps it sound better. before the spring swap it was still pretty quiet. i do recommend having a buddy to help you since when it's time to put the spring in home you can have them hold it in position while you screw it in place. this is not a performance mod but just something to help make driving more fun. just so you know the gold spring is the zzperformance spring. they look the same but it felt a little stiffer then the stock one
> View attachment 289998


I wasn't aware the spring in the factory valve was serviceable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> I wasn't aware the spring in the factory valve was serviceable. Thanks for posting.


zzp made one that makes your turbo a bit louder. honestly its a fun thing to change. you won't get any performance from it. but i do feel like it holds boost better. and it is a little louder.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

cruze991 said:


> I’ve had mine for a week but still haven’t installed it. How noticeable is it? I also have an intake, does it make the blowoff on the intake louder?


so i have an AEM intake and it sounds a little better then with the stock spring. no performance gain but i do feel like it sounds more agressive.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Lui said:


> so i have an AEM intake and it sounds a little better then with the stock spring. no performance gain but i do feel like it sounds more agressive.


Nice, gotta install mine. I tried but couldn’t get to the screws so I just gave up. Gonna try to take the intake out then try to get to them.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

cruze991 said:


> Nice, gotta install mine. I tried but couldn’t get to the screws so I just gave up. Gonna try to take the intake out then try to get to them.


so i recommend having a buddy with you since taking out the spring is easy but putting it back isn't lol. so the tool that really helped me out was a flex extender. it lets you bend it what ever way you need to. if you also go to youtube you can check out how to change your blow off valve. and look for a video that has a green sonic on it. that tells you how to do it. i did mine with my intake on it


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Hmm... describe the sound difference?


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Lui said:


> so i recommend having a buddy with you since taking out the spring is easy but putting it back isn't lol. so the tool that really helped me out was a flex extender. it lets you bend it what ever way you need to. if you also go to youtube you can check out how to change your blow off valve. and look for a video that has a green sonic on it. that tells you how to do it. i did mine with my intake on it


Thanks for the reply, another question, did you take out the whole thing and take off the vacuum line or can you just pull it back and replace the spring without removing the whole thing?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

cruze991 said:


> Thanks for the reply, another question, did you take out the whole thing and take off the vacuum line or can you just pull it back and replace the spring without removing the whole thing?


It will jump out at you, IMO gotta remove it all the way. Want to make sure its re seated correctly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lui said:


> so i recommend having a buddy with you since taking out the spring is easy but putting it back isn't lol. so the tool that really helped me out was a flex extender. it lets you bend it what ever way you need to. if you also go to youtube you can check out how to change your blow off valve. and look for a video that has a green sonic on it. that tells you how to do it. i did mine with my intake on it


This one?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> This one?


I have one of those for sale!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> I have one of those for sale!


I have one also, just haven't installed it yet.I also have a Forge Wastegate Actuator to be installed as well.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I have one also, just haven't installed it yet.I also have a Forge Wastegate Actuator to be installed as well.


I was going to put it on my new turbo but my tuner says they are "a waste of money because the factory valve is superior. And it won't work correctly on my car." Which I'm assuming is false, because some people on this forum have a BOV. I just think he doesn't have a tune made up for them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> I was going to put it on my new turbo but my tuner says they are "a waste of money because the factory valve is superior. And it won't work correctly on my car." Which I'm assuming is false, because some people on this forum have a BOV. I just think he doesn't have a tune made up for them.


Good bet


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I have one also, just haven't installed it yet.I also have a Forge Wastegate Actuator to be installed as well.


That Wastegate actuator makes a big difference. It made a bigger difference than the catless downpipe I had. Holds about 22 pounds of boost consistently.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruze991 said:


> That Wastegate actuator makes a big difference. It made a bigger difference than the catless downpipe I had. Holds about 22 pounds of boost consistently.


I am waiting to take the Bomb down the strip before any other mods. I am trying to document as I go. I will probably put both Forge products on this summer.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

I put one in my V3 turbo before I installed it in the car, was worth the $15 bucks!


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

So I installed the spring earlier with a friend and it was a pain, took like one hour. The intake sounds way nicer but the weird thing is that I barely peak 20 pounds of boost anymore. I used to hit 20-22 consistently. Also did a 0-60 and got 6.7 seconds.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

JLL said:


> I have one of those for sale!


how much are you trying to sell that for?


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I am waiting to take the Bomb down the strip before any other mods. I am trying to document as I go. I will probably put both Forge products on this summer.


if you can please tag me in your post so i can see your progress


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lui said:


> if you can please tag me in your post so i can see your progress


I'll try and remember, but I have CRS disease. 

*Blasirl’s Build:*


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Lui said:


> how much are you trying to sell that for?


I sold it already


----------



## MS15cruzedude (Feb 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> I have one of those for sale!


I would ask if its still for sale but I doubt it since you posted this back in 2015.


----------



## MS15cruzedude (Feb 8, 2021)

JLL said:


> I sold it already


Welp i just saw this comment. Dangit🤣🤣


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MS15cruzedude said:


> Welp i just saw this comment. Dangit🤣🤣


Forge still sells them....


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

cruze991 said:


> I’ve had mine for a week but still haven’t installed it. How noticeable is it? I also have an intake, does it make the blowoff on the intake louder?


Its ok nothing fancy 🙂


----------

